# Budgeting for our Vizsla that we will have in 4 months



## ontariovizslalady (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi all!

My partner and I just sent our deposit to our breeder for a litter that is due in June! 
We've been researching this breed for 2 years straight and are so so excited. We aim to be as prepared as possible and the planner in me would love some deeper insight on the rough monthly breakdown for a vizsla specifically. 
We are preparing for costs such as: food, dog walker, treats, pet insurance, vet visits, grooming, miscellaneous per month ($CAD). I'm all about being realistic and want to triple prepare for our girl! This is my first pup so any tips and should-knows will help tremendously!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't speak for Canada, but in Connecticut I spent roughly $700.00 on Finn's first two months at the Vet. From 8-16 weeks he saw the vet roughly every 3 weeks.
Pet insurance for Finn would run about $1100.00 per year.
Finn is eating Orijen Large Puppy Food, which for me runs $85.00-$90.00 a bag. He also gets supplemented with cooked chicken, about $5.00 dollars a week.
As I got him at the end of last November,I also had to invest in some "dog coats" for him through the winter. I went with the Weather Beata brand. Same company that makes equine horse blankets.
Heart worm, and flea/tick medications, are another continuous monthly cost for us. I don't know the exact amount, but it's not cheap, and you can't just buy it in bulk as it is weight targeted dosages.
Eventually they need something in the winter for protection and a vest to protect their chest summer in the spring summer. Especially if you hunt them. This is another ~$100.00 expense.
They go through lots of chew toys!!
Lots of them! Pet beds can also become a recurring cost. Good ones, at their adult size, will run about $100.00+.
Training costs are what you make them. I do my own training, so for me I don't have the expense of trainers, or structured group sessions. I don't know what you mean by "dog walker"?? I also have an electronic invisible fence system and remote that were about $450.00.
Vizlsa's require very little grooming. A bath now and then, check their ears, and trim the nails. All things you can easily do at home. Well, the nail trimmings aren't easy all the time.
Vizlsa's love riding in cars, so we have padded "blankets" that attach to the head rests in out car and create a sling. Really nice to save wear and tear on car upholstery.
"Portable Crates". These will cost from $100.00 to a $1000.00 depending on what you want, and are willing to spend. At the bottom end are the Plastic, Vari-Kennels, and at the top are the K9 Ballistic's. After this they are made of aluminum and steel, and aren't really all that portable. 
I've not had a female V that wasn't spayed, so I cannot speak to any costs, or consideration, with respect to the estrus cycle.
June is a nice time to get a puppy. It's warm enough outside for them, and by the time winter comes they have most of their adult size, so they can take the cold a little bit better, but you only have to buy one winter coat size.
That's kind of about it. The rest you'll be adjusting to on the fly based on the individual dog's personality.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never been good at trying to figure out a budget for a Vizsla. Some months it's just food/treats, and heartworm/flea prevention. Other months it's been thousands.

Shine's Bartonella, and then soft tissue injury cost us over $5000. Luckily we have pet insurance, that reimbursed us a large percent of it.
I keep thinking the insurance is going to raise their premiums. So far they have not, and it's only 40 something a month.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

For me here in England, 'Big Rafa' (Larger than average male Vizsla) costs me each month

Food (Kibbles and toppers) £85 ($147CAD)
Pet Insurance (£10k annual cover, unlimited use) £24 ($42CAD)
Vet Pet VIP (all annual and 3 monthly innoculations, vaccines, tablets and full health checks twice annually) £16 ($28CAD)
Grooming £0


----------

